# Why Pale Skin is Ideal for Women and a Tan is Better for Men



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

Why Paler Skin is More Attractive for Women:

This factor mostly comes down to pregnancy and child rearing from what I have gathered. This is because the synthesis of vitamin D and calcification occurring during the development of a child, so the paler the skin the more vitamin D can be absorbed by the skin which benefits the child.

This also links into the fact paler skin is viewed as more innocent as new-borns and children have lighter skin than adolescent men and adults because it is much more important to ensure proper bone development than for skin health during that period of time.

This moves onto the following

Why Tan Skin is More Attractive on Men:

From what I have gathered it is a mix of the fact men on average tend to have more capillaries near the surface of their skin which causes redder undertones which in essence produces a skin of darker appearance, the same can be said for the increase in melanin which means the trait is also somewhat dimorphic.

The logic behind this is that it indicates maturity in terms of development whilst also being able to properly synthesis vitamin D with little sunlight and mate longevity due to be more protected from the UV rays from the sun so less at risk in that regard so can protect offspring.​


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

Tagging some faggots: @higgabigga @portuguesecel @Iswhatitis19 @IwantToLooksMaxx


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Mar 11, 2021)

disagreed i find this skin color ideal


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Mar 11, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Tagging some faggots: @higgabigga @portuguesecel @Iswhatitis19 @IwantToLooksMaxx


The only faggot among your tags is @IwantToLooksMaxx , no need to slander the others


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Mar 11, 2021)

Proex said:


> disagreed i find this skin color ideal
> View attachment 1036098


Filthy paedo


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

Proex said:


> disagreed i find this skin color ideal
> View attachment 1036098


That girl and your avi literally have pale skin


----------



## IwantToLooksMaxx (Mar 11, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> The only faggot among your tags is @IwantToLooksMaxx , no need to slander the others


A good looking faggot https://looksmax.org/threads/got-sick-again-despite-taking-cold-showers.304211/#post-5153048


----------



## Deleted member 10709 (Mar 11, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> The only faggot among your tags is @IwantToLooksMaxx , no need to slander the others


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> The only faggot among your tags is @IwantToLooksMaxx , no need to slander the others


Okay that is fair enough, the others are at least somewhat intelligent 


higgabigga said:


> Filthy paedo


TBH.


IwantToLooksMaxx said:


> A good looking faggot https://looksmax.org/threads/got-sick-again-despite-taking-cold-showers.304211/#post-5153048


A faggot none the less honestly, still cannot get laid bruh

ALSO CAN YOU HOMOSEXUALS RESPOND TO THE OG POST FFS


----------



## mogstar (Mar 11, 2021)

Good thing I’m tanned already


----------



## IwantToLooksMaxx (Mar 11, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Okay that is fair enough, the others are at least somewhat intelligent
> 
> TBH.
> 
> ...


Gd thrd


----------



## Deleted member 10709 (Mar 11, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Good thing I’m tanned already


Chad


----------



## Deleted member 10709 (Mar 11, 2021)

How does one tan with limited access to sunlight?


----------



## R@m@ (Mar 11, 2021)

I knew this before finding the blackpill and .me


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Mar 11, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> That girl and your avi literally have pale skin


how the fk is that pale


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Mar 11, 2021)

Dark skin is dimorphic for men, but i don't think dimorphic = attractive

Attractiveness isn't as simple as "muh dimorphism" in fact I tend to notice most incels tend to be on the ogre-masculine side of the spectrum 

I think for both men and women it's all about the contrast in coloring. If u have light skin and hair hair it's bad. Dark skin and dark hair it's bad. Light skin and dark hair is good because good contrast.


----------



## Deleted member 6785 (Mar 11, 2021)

No ideals, just preferences














Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Good thing I’m tanned already


That is true honestly I will admit that


IwantToLooksMaxx said:


> Gd thrd


Thank you bhai


Iswhatitis19 said:


> How does one tan with limited access to sunlight?


There is a choice of beta carotene supplementation or consuming a lot of carrots and sweet potatoes. Then the other option is getting melotan 2 and learning how to inject that peptide into you (also increases sex drive if you wanted to know that lmao)


ifyouwannabemylover said:


> how the fk is that pale


Because it is pale lmao


higgabigga said:


> Dark skin is dimorphic for men, but i don't think dimorphic = attractive
> 
> Attractiveness isn't as simple as "muh dimorphism" in fact I tend to notice most incels tend to be on the ogre-masculine side of the spectrum
> 
> I think for both men and women it's all about the contrast in coloring. If u have light skin and hair hair it's bad. Dark skin and dark hair it's bad. Light skin and dark hair is good because good contrast.


Well of course it doesn't instantly mean that it is more attractive per se but given most women are drawn to tall dark and handsome which is of course tanned with dark hair, however it does look healthier for most people.

Of course men tend to also over rate the importance of masculinity with attractiveness too

That is true contrast is always a good thing too, however there is cases where it does become sickly when a man is too pale for example but women don't really suffer from the same issue if you get what I mean?


celmane said:


> No ideals, just preferences
> 
> View attachment 1036099
> 
> ...


I mean not really, women prefer tanned skin it is a pretty common aspect of attractiveness even normies acknowledge, someone should morph the first girl with paler skin and cavill with tan to see


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

R@m@ said:


> I knew this before finding the blackpill and .me


Well of course but some people miss out on it


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Mar 11, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> That is true honestly I will admit that
> 
> Thank you bhai
> 
> ...


Tall dark and handsome is code word for black basketball nigga


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Mar 11, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Because it is pale lmao


if that girl is pale then any white person is pale

this is pale


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> Tall dark and handsome is code word for black basketball nigga


Not really it has existed for much longer than that and classically meant what I was describing 


ifyouwannabemylover said:


> if that girl is pale then any white person is pale
> 
> this is pale


Not really bro


----------



## AcneScars (Mar 11, 2021)

celmane said:


> No ideals, just preferences
> 
> View attachment 1036099
> 
> ...


Who’s the girl in the video?


----------



## goat2x (Mar 11, 2021)

cope i like my women like burnt toast who came from 12 hrs work shift at the coal factory


----------



## Deleted member 10709 (Mar 11, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Who’s the girl in the video?


Jo


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

goat2x said:


> cope i like my women like burnt toast who came from 12 hrs work shift at the coal factory


Are you indian by any chance  also what the fuck


AcneScars said:


> Who’s the girl in the video?


This is the real question ngl


Iswhatitis19 said:


> Jo


Why are you like this? also how pale are you lmao?


----------



## AcneScars (Mar 11, 2021)

Iswhatitis19 said:


> Jo


Ill take the bait. Jo who?


----------



## Deleted member 10709 (Mar 11, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Ill take the bait. Jo who?


JO MAMA!


----------



## Austrian Oak (Mar 11, 2021)

it is attractive on both genders


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

spiderchad said:


> it is attractive on both genders


Except paler skin is attractive on women for the above reasons


Iswhatitis19 said:


> JO MAMA!


Please rope


----------



## Austrian Oak (Mar 11, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Except paler skin is attractive on women for the above reasons
> 
> Please rope


disagree tbh


----------



## Gonthar (Mar 11, 2021)

Iswhatitis19 said:


> How does one tan with limited access to sunlight?


----------



## TeraCope54 (Mar 11, 2021)

Tanned skin is evolutionary inferior in the north due to decreased vit d synthesis.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

spiderchad said:


> disagree tbh


Race?


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

TeraCope54 said:


> Tanned skin is evolutionary inferior in the north.


Which is fair enough honestly and that will always be the case, however slightly more tanned/red/carotenoid skin vs the women you are trying to attract is a plus


Gonthar said:


>


Tanning beds freak me out ngl


----------



## Deleted member 4387 (Mar 11, 2021)

*Pale:



*

*White:






Tanned:*





*And I'd smash them all ngl.*


----------



## AcneScars (Mar 11, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Tanning beds freak me out ngl


Final Destination 3?


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Final Destination 3?


No just they are like coffins at least in the UK


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

Username said:


> *Pale:
> View attachment 1036132
> 
> 
> ...


The tanned one unironically turned me off after seeing the other two jfl

Pale mogs to the Ganges and back


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

@datboijj why you eugh my post you gimp


----------



## Deleted member 4387 (Mar 11, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> The tanned one unironically turned me off after seeing the other two jfl
> 
> Pale mogs to the Ganges and back


Tanned one has a bad lower third ngl.


----------



## Deleted member 6785 (Mar 11, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Who’s the girl in the video?


Anna Speckhart 18


----------



## Wallenberg (Mar 11, 2021)

What about betacarotene tan (red or orange glow) vs suntan (brown)?


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Mar 11, 2021)

T is supposed to darken skin so there's that as well. Pale women are seen as sexually innocent which is attractive while swarthy tanned men are seen as sexually more adept.


----------



## AcneScars (Mar 11, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> No just they are like coffins at least in the UK


Oh I said FD3 because there’s a scene in that movie where two girls get burnt to death inside tanning beds


celmane said:


> Anna Speckhart 18


Shes perfect honestly. Why isn’t she the world’s top female model?


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

Username said:


> Tanned one has a bad lower third ngl.


I mean true facially she is brutally mogged by the other two so wasn't really a fair comparison lol


Wallenberg said:


> What about betacarotene tan (red or orange glow) vs suntan (brown)?


Well that mogs both, but this was under the assumption that tanned falls into that category. I am of course not referring to bodybuilding level tan just average healthy sunkissed skin


wereqryan said:


> T is supposed to darken skin so there's that as well. Pale women are seen as sexually innocent which is attractive while swarthy tanned men are seen as sexually more adept.


That is also a fair point honestly they are both linked in some degree. That is also another factor that links with perception too


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Oh I said FD3 because there’s a scene in that movie where two girls get burnt to death inside tanning beds
> 
> Shes perfect honestly. Why isn’t she the world’s top female model?


Lmao that is brutal I do not want to see that cancer jfc


----------



## ilyess (Mar 11, 2021)

celmane said:


> No ideals, just preferences
> 
> View attachment 1036102


fuck you for this


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

ilyess said:


> fuck you for this


Elab?


----------



## ilyess (Mar 11, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Elab?


the reply aint for you


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

ilyess said:


> the reply aint for you


----------



## Deleted member 6785 (Mar 11, 2021)

@SendMePicsToRate You might be right tbh






*HUSSEIN CAVILL MOGS JUST LDAR IF YOU DON'T AGREE*


----------



## Deleted member 7521 (Mar 11, 2021)

Only low t guys like the pale look


----------



## Deleted member 6785 (Mar 11, 2021)

ilyess said:


> fuck you for this


why chad


----------



## mogstar (Mar 11, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> Dark skin is dimorphic for men, but i don't think dimorphic = attractive
> 
> Attractiveness isn't as simple as "muh dimorphism" in fact I tend to notice most incels tend to be on the ogre-masculine side of the spectrum
> 
> I think for both men and women it's all about the contrast in coloring. If u have light skin and hair hair it's bad. Dark skin and dark hair it's bad. Light skin and dark hair is good because good contrast.


Ogres slay irl if tall and gymmaxed


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

celmane said:


> @SendMePicsToRate You might be right tbh
> 
> View attachment 1036155
> 
> ...


I mean kate li mogs her old one hard, but holy shit I haven't caged that long in a hard time you need to do a rating thread for that monster


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

moggedbyevery1 said:


> Only low t guys like the pale look
> 
> View attachment 1036159


Ugly bitch tbh


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Mar 11, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Ogres slay irl if tall and gymmaxed


Tales, although tbf u do slay irl


----------



## Deleted member 7521 (Mar 11, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Ugly bitch tbh


She wouldn’t walk within 1 km of you tbh


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

moggedbyevery1 said:


> She wouldn’t walk within 1 km of you tbh


Yes because I would avoid her like the plague, I unironically mog her jfl at your IQ


higgabigga said:


> Tales, although tbf u do slay irl


Oh boy here comes @higgabigga and @portuguesecel arguing lmao


----------



## Wallenberg (Mar 11, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Well that mogs both, but this was under the assumption that tanned falls into that category. I am of course not referring to bodybuilding level tan just average healthy sunkissed skin


If betacarotene/vegetable tan leads to higher SMV than a suntan, then it's superior compared to suntan. You get it year-round easily, betacarotene supplements are cheap, and it doesn't age the skin like suntan. Aging the skin is the biggest and only problem with suntan (well skin cancer too but that risk is fairly low).


----------



## mogstar (Mar 11, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> Tales, although tbf u do slay irl


I wouldn’t say I’m ogre looking tbh


----------



## TeraCope54 (Mar 11, 2021)

celmane said:


> @SendMePicsToRate You might be right tbh
> 
> View attachment 1036155
> 
> ...


His head is going to explode.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> If betacarotene/vegetable tan leads to higher SMV than a suntan, then it's superior compared to suntan. You get it year-round easily, betacarotene supplements are cheap, and it doesn't age the skin like suntan. Aging the skin is the biggest and only problem with suntan (well skin cancer too but that risk is fairly low).


Well a mix of beta carotene plus slight tan was found to be ideal in studies but beta carotene with no tan was a close second because of how healthy it looks.

There is zero real reason as a man not to be taking those sups or drowning in sweet potato

The only real healthy way to get a tan is either with genetics that tan super easily or injecting melotan because it reduces chances of skin cancer as well


----------



## ilyess (Mar 11, 2021)

celmane said:


> why chad





celmane said:


> View attachment 1036102


peak woman performance right here, cant handle it bro


----------



## Deleted member 7521 (Mar 11, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Yes because I would avoid her like the plague, I unironically mog her jfl at your IQ
> 
> Oh boy here comes @higgabigga and @portuguesecel arguing lmao


She has infinite smv meanwhile you’re posting here


----------



## mogstar (Mar 11, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Yes because I would avoid her like the plague, I unironically mog her jfl at your IQ
> 
> Oh boy here comes @higgabigga and @portuguesecel arguing lmao


Nah, me and @higgabigga are cool I think


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

moggedbyevery1 said:


> She has infinite smv meanwhile you’re posting here


Because men have garbage standards, literally only posting here cus I am bored jfl at your brain


----------



## Deleted member 7521 (Mar 11, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> I am bored


Cope


----------



## Wallenberg (Mar 11, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Well a mix of beta carotene plus slight tan was found to be ideal in studies but beta carotene with no tan was a close second because of how healthy it looks.
> 
> There is zero real reason as a man not to be taking those sups or drowning in sweet potato
> 
> The only real healthy way to get a tan is either with genetics that tan super easily or injecting melotan because it reduces chances of skin cancer as well


I tan very fast. Why I'm pale now? Because I use sunscreen to prevent aging due to the sun's UV rays. These same UV rays tan the skin. 

My betacarotene supplement just arrived. I will start using it today, I think 30 mg a day. I will report the results. It seems to be a mixed case: some get great results, for some, it doesn't do anything. @Gargantuan and @Amnesia I think are the ones who had great results.

Self-tanners are good too, but they cost and you have to spend time applying them. Of course, you need to apply them well to get good results.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

moggedbyevery1 said:


> Cope


Not really, remind me the last time you got approached in public?


----------



## Deleted member 7521 (Mar 11, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> you got approached in public?


Just make your life about validation theory


----------



## Deleted member 10709 (Mar 11, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I tan very fast. Why I'm pale now? Because I use sunscreen to prevent aging due to the sun's UV rays. These same UV rays tan the skin.
> 
> My betacarotene supplement just arrived. I will start using it today, I think 30 mg a day. I will report the results. It seems to be a mixed case: some get great results, for some, it doesn't do anything. @Gargantuan and @Amnesia I think are the ones who had great results.
> 
> Self-tanners are good too, but they cost and you have to spend time applying them. Of course, you need to apply them well to get good results.


Where do you buy the supps?


----------



## Wallenberg (Mar 11, 2021)

Iswhatitis19 said:


> Where do you buy the supps?


Some random internet pharmacy. Just google betacarotene supplement. Plenty of places to buy them. Do you live in the UK? I would buy from Amazon UK then probably


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I tan very fast. Why I'm pale now? Because I use sunscreen to prevent aging due to the sun's UV rays. These same UV rays tan the skin.
> 
> My betacarotene supplement just arrived. I will start using it today, I think 30 mg a day. I will report the results. It seems to be a mixed case: some get great results, for some, it doesn't do anything. @Gargantuan and @Amnesia I think are the ones who had great results.
> 
> Self-tanners are good too, but they cost and you have to spend time applying them. Of course, you need to apply them well to get good results.


That is true to be fair that is why melotan 2 is so popular because it also helps maintain tan and shows some results even without sun exposure too

True those two saw great results the same with @larsanova69 apparently from what I heard, it is a mixed bad hopefully it comes out well though.

What exactly do self tanners do to make your skin tan?


moggedbyevery1 said:


> Just make your life about validation theory


If you even read any of my posts you would know I literally don't even care about validation anymore because I get enough of it, I literally just want a normal relationship that develops from a friendship but I am a huge aspie so


Iswhatitis19 said:


> Where do you buy the supps?


You can find them on gargantuans thread if you are in america, you can get them in places like holland and barret in the UK or amazon. Some chemist shops online also sell higher doses too


----------



## Deleted member 10709 (Mar 11, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Some random internet pharmacy. Just google betacarotene supplement. Plenty of places to buy them. Do you live in the UK? I would buy from Amazon UK then probably


Yes I'm from the UK. I'll check it out.


----------



## Deleted member 7521 (Mar 11, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> I literally just want a normal relationship that develops from a friendship but I am a huge aspie so


Blackpill is exaggerated, go get it chad


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

moggedbyevery1 said:


> Blackpill is exaggerated, go get it chad


Well it always was honestly, half of it can be summed up with "looks matter" the rest is nihilistic pondering with very little effect on reality unless you chase after whores


----------



## Wallenberg (Mar 11, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> That is true to be fair that is why melotan 2 is so popular because it also helps maintain tan and shows some results even without sun exposure too
> 
> True those two saw great results the same with @larsanova69 apparently from what I heard, it is a mixed bad hopefully it comes out well though.
> 
> What exactly do self tanners do to make your skin tan?


I don't know how they work but they work. I tried St. Tropez self-tanner and it indeed works. Actually worked too well because I started to look ethnic, which is something that isn't my goal.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I don't know how they work but they work. I tried St. Tropez self-tanner and it indeed works. Actually worked too well because I started to look ethnic, which is something that isn't my goal.


Oof that is weird honestly, how long does it even last on your skin though


----------



## Wallenberg (Mar 11, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Oof that is weird honestly, how long does it even last on your skin though


I think 7-10 days.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I think 7-10 days.


Okay that is fair enough so it isn't complete suicide if you fuck it up jfc


----------



## Deleted member 7521 (Mar 11, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Well it always was honestly, half of it can be summed up with "looks matter" the rest is nihilistic pondering with very little effect on reality unless you chase after whores


Yeah the basis of Blackpill was on some tinder experiments, ofc chad does well on tinder. But this community is one of a kind though


----------



## Wallenberg (Mar 11, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I tan very fast. Why I'm pale now?


When I was a kid some guys at school called me the N-word after summer because I was so tanned.

Right now I'm so pale that my looks make people think about AIDS and basement-dwellers. I still have a decent face tho, it's just the skin color that is too white.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

moggedbyevery1 said:


> But this community is one of a kind though


In what particular way though?


moggedbyevery1 said:


> Yeah the basis of Blackpill was on some tinder experiments, ofc chad does well on tinder.


That is true and will always be the case good looking people do better isn't really a surprise lmao


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> When I was a kid some guys at school called me the N-word after summer because I was so tanned.
> 
> Right now I'm so pale that my looks make people think about AIDS and basement-dwellers. I still have a decent face tho, it's just the skin color that is too white.


Jfc so it is quite a variation then for your skin tone?


----------



## Deleted member 7521 (Mar 11, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> In what particular way though?
> 
> That is true and will always be the case good looking people do better isn't really a surprise lmao


You can’t really find the weird ass humour and inside jokes anywhere else on the internet imo


----------



## Wallenberg (Mar 11, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Jfc so it is quite a variation then for your skin tone?


Yeah. Well it shows that my sunscreens indeed work.


----------



## Sviken (Mar 11, 2021)

Strijd's skin or death


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Yeah. Well it shows that my sunscreens indeed work.


I mean at least life fuel for anti aging 


Sviken said:


> Strijd skin or death
> 
> View attachment 1036187


Basically the point of this thread honestly


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

moggedbyevery1 said:


> You can’t really find the weird ass humour and inside jokes anywhere else on the internet imo


Well of course it is the only place like it, it is weird how it all came to be a few years ago


----------



## Austrian Oak (Mar 11, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Race?


White Nordic/ celtic


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

spiderchad said:


> White Nordic/ celtic


over for your tastes ngl


----------



## Austrian Oak (Mar 11, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> over for your tastes ngl


What are yours?


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

spiderchad said:


> What are yours?


Better, but too high


----------



## Entschuldigung (Mar 11, 2021)

I wouldn't say pale but a lighter skin is ideal for women


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

Entschuldigung said:


> I wouldn't say pale but a lighter skin is ideal for women


Well that makes sense, basically comes down to the woman being fairer than the man


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Amnesia (Mar 11, 2021)

Username said:


> *Pale:
> View attachment 1036132
> 
> 
> ...




the thing is the middle "white" one still requires sun exposure. For basement dwelling white guys they cant get that color without forceing themselves into the sun occasionally or going to a tanning bed


Me 

Pale: (rotting basement dwelling natural skin color)








Sun kissed: (tanning bed twice a week plus beta carotene)








TAN: tanning beds every day


----------



## Deleted member 4387 (Mar 11, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> the thing is the middle "white" one still requires sun exposure. For basement dwelling white guys they cant get that color without forceing themselves into the sun occasionally or going to a tanning bed
> 
> 
> Me
> ...


Sun kissed fits you better tbh.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> the thing is the middle "white" one still requires sun exposure. For basement dwelling white guys they cant get that color without forceing themselves into the sun occasionally or going to a tanning bed
> 
> 
> Me
> ...


Unironically went from school shooter to just plain good looking lmao.

Do you take melotan 2? because it is probably a good idea given you not wanting to expose yourself to that much uv in the long run


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

Username said:


> Sun kissed fits you better tbh.


It does


----------



## buckchadley31 (Mar 11, 2021)

Finally, a good post came from you. At least you're not coping about your ginger pale ass skin


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 11, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Unironically went from school shooter to just plain good looking lmao.
> 
> Do you take melotan 2? because it is probably a good idea given you not wanting to expose yourself to that much uv in the long run



Never taken MT2 prob won't

One u get a base tan then u dont actually need to get uv exposure that often to maintain plus either eating some large carrots or taking beta carotene also helps maintain the glow. I am not too concerned about the uv ray exposure, moderate uv rays are healthy as you stated in your op


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

buckchadley31 said:


> Finally, a good post came from you. At least you're not coping about your ginger pale ass skin


Dumbass every single post I have made that is original is good. Lmao I literally know I would look better with that skin and darker hair jfc never coped about it just stating it isn't as death tier as people thought


Amnesia said:


> Never taken MT2 prob won't
> 
> One u get a base tan then u dont actually need to get uv exposure that often to maintain plus either eating some large carrots or taking beta carotene also helps maintain the glow. I am not too concerned about the uv ray exposure, moderate uv rays are healthy as you stated in your op


That is fair enough honestly, just sometimes people lose their tans really easily so. How well did beta carotene come out for you exactly?

True moderate uv exposure is healthy in the long run otherwise you will become deficient in vitamin D and your body fails to act how it should etc,,,


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

bump


----------



## Deleted member 4387 (Mar 11, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Oh I said FD3 because there’s a scene in that movie where two girls get burnt to death inside tanning beds
> 
> Shes perfect honestly. Why isn’t she the world’s top female model?


Just checked her ig she got a weird eating fetish fanbase jfl


----------



## Deleted member 12828 (Mar 11, 2021)

Pale skin = high class vampire
Tan skin = indian


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

Aryan Prince said:


> Pale skin = high class vampire
> Tan skin = indian


Healthy glowing skin not pale is ideal which comes under very slight tan. It still looks high class and is a range


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

Username said:


> Just checked her ig she got a weird eating fetish fanbase jfl


Bruh she is cute though I am so confused by the fetish jfc


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Mar 11, 2021)

Just sheet coincidence OP rocks with pale skin.


----------



## Deleted member 4387 (Mar 11, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Just sheet coincidence OP rocks with pale skin.


But hes saying for males being pale is bad did u even read the post jfl


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

Username said:


> But hes saying for males being pale is bad did u even read the post jfl


Either is saying I look decent with pale skin hence the use of rocks, or the other meaning be he is calling me out for grass is greener on the other side mentality 


MakinItHappen said:


> Just sheet coincidence OP rocks with pale skin.


----------



## Kingkellz (Mar 11, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Why Paler Skin is More Attractive for Women:
> 
> This factor mostly comes down to pregnancy and child rearing from what I have gathered. This is because the synthesis of vitamin D and calcification occurring during the development of a child, so the paler the skin the more vitamin D can be absorbed by the skin which benefits the child.
> 
> ...




This is actually true, I even mentioned this in one of my previous threads


> *The lighter skin of females is ultimately a result of their greater need for UV light to synthesize previtamin D3 to support the greater calcium needs of pregnancy. *

















Sex Differences in Physical Attractiveness Preferences


Download Citation | Sex Differences in Physical Attractiveness Preferences | The present study investigated the validity of stereotyped beliefs about sex differences in preferences for opposite sex coloration. The likes and... | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate




www.researchgate.net






> *Males indicated somewhat greater preference for lighter female coloration, while females indicated somewhat greater preference for darker male coloration.*








Why men prefer fair-skinned maidens and women like dark, handsome strangers


Gentlemen do not just prefer blondes, but lighter-skinned women in general, a study has suggested. Scientists looking into attractiveness in men and woman suggest that men from all races find fairer-skinned woman most alluring




www.dailymail.co.uk






> Scientists looking into attractiveness in men and woman suggest that *men from all races find fairer-skinned woman most alluring*,* while women are the polar opposite and favour darker, brooding men.*


Even in FaceApp the masculine filter makes you tanner while the feminine filter makes you more fair-skinned.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 11, 2021)

Kingkellz said:


> This is actually true, I even mentioned this in one of my previous threads
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly that piece of information I read through was the entire prompt for this thread because I was bored and noticed the fact that even in anime where japanese culture prefers everyone to be fair the men still had a slight tan.

Have they found out the ideal skin tone for men though because I found conflicting findings for that?


----------



## Lmao (Mar 12, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> Filthy paedo


hes just a 12 year old turbo coomer, calm down


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Mar 12, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Why Paler Skin is More Attractive for Women:
> 
> This factor mostly comes down to pregnancy and child rearing from what I have gathered. This is because the synthesis of vitamin D and calcification occurring during the development of a child, so the paler the skin the more vitamin D can be absorbed by the skin which benefits the child.
> 
> ...


i always find myself most attracted to pale white with blue eyes black hair girls more than tanned blondes 

legit theory imo


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 12, 2021)

16tyo said:


> i always find myself most attracted to pale white with blue eyes black hair girls more than tanned blondes
> 
> legit theory imo


Thank you broski, glad someone can actually appreciate it, someone morphed kate li with paler skin and she fogs so much harder


----------



## john2 (Mar 12, 2021)

I think tanned skin looks healthy, hot and exotic on everyone. Pale skin is kind of repulsive to me.


----------



## zeroshame (Mar 12, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Why Paler Skin is More Attractive for Women:
> 
> This factor mostly comes down to pregnancy and child rearing from what I have gathered. This is because the synthesis of vitamin D and calcification occurring during the development of a child, so the paler the skin the more vitamin D can be absorbed by the skin which benefits the child.
> 
> ...



Your line of reasoning can be summarized in:
*Women* - Pale skin is better than Tan skin because you can absorb more vitamin D
*Men* - Tan skin is better than Pale skin because you can absorb vitamin D with less light
You see the issue here right? You are contradicting yourself and arbitrarily praising/bashing the pros and cons of tan/pale skin. You are adapting the facts to your assumptions, instead of adapting your assumptions to the facts.

Here's the truth: white people are at the top of the socio-cultural pyramid and are the race that fits euro-centric beauty standards the most (standards which are seen as ideal all around the world precisely because white people have been running most of the world for centuries). The ideal skin tone, both for men and women, is white. Too pale is bad because it looks sickly. Too tan is also bad because it looks vain, or even worse it may make you look hispanic/middle-eastern; not to mention tanning makes you age real fucking quick.

TL;DR Fair skin tone that isn't overly pale is ideal.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 12, 2021)

zeroshame said:


> Your line of reasoning can be summarized in:
> *Women* - Pale skin is better than Tan skin because you can absorb more vitamin D
> *Men* - Tan skin is better than Pale skin because you can absorb vitamin D with less light
> You see the issue here right? You are contradicting yourself and arbitrarily praising/bashing the pros and cons of tan/pale skin. You are adapting the facts to your assumptions, instead of adapting your assumptions to the facts.
> ...


No dude I did not, I was clearly stating that before someone misinterpreted my post as “black skin ideal hur dur”.

It comes down to a balance of dimorphism vs vitamin synthesis which is key for TEST.

Also not to mention you don’t account for tanning aging you, cus there 50000001 things that make you look tan that don’t age yoh as much.

Also don’t ever use Eurocentric on my threads ever again the entire world prefers these features.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 12, 2021)

john2 said:


> I think tanned skin looks healthy, hot and exotic on everyone. Pale skin is kind of repulsive to me.


Exception


----------



## MadVisionary (May 9, 2021)

Most of the pretty boys also have pale skin.


----------



## CrackHeadBobby (May 13, 2021)

Proex said:


> disagreed i find this skin color ideal
> View attachment 1036098


What the fuck wrong with you this girl looks like a 10 year old


----------



## Larpongstopper (May 13, 2021)

If the human sexual selection was allowed to run its course, we would have seen the rise of sexual dimorphism in skin color where the males of the species were darker and the females paler 
Like deer or something


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (May 13, 2021)

CrackHeadBobby said:


> What the fuck wrong with you this girl looks like a 10 year old


shes 12 anyway all i was talking about was skin color


----------



## Descartes (May 13, 2021)

Deleted member 4387 said:


> *Pale:
> View attachment 1036132
> 
> 
> ...


The pale one is so beautiful, I love that coloring on women (pale skin, dark hair, dark eyes, pink lips), it looks very innocent and ethereal


----------



## CrackHeadBobby (May 13, 2021)

Proex said:


> shes 12 anyway all i was talking about was skin color


even if she wernt 12 ur still i werdio why the fuck u praying her. u got her as ur profile picture u and shit like "made this edit btw" like calm down stop being up her ass so much


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (May 13, 2021)

My skin is too pale to be ideal but my beaner genes gave me brown undertones fml.


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (May 13, 2021)

CrackHeadBobby said:


> even if she wernt 12 ur still i werdio why the fuck u praying her. u got her as ur profile picture u and shit like "made this edit btw" like calm down stop being up her ass so much


thats not her are u fucking retarded thats Eva Cudmore shes 18 now shes 16 at my avi and 16 and 17 at my sig stfu faggot


----------



## CrackHeadBobby (May 14, 2021)

Proex said:


> thats not her are u fucking retarded


Sorry my bad did I offend your queen. You sound like a kid like fucking hell ur not gonna die if i mix her up with the other person u simp for. all I said was she looks 12


----------



## MadVisionary (Jun 3, 2021)

Study Shows Women Prefer Men With A Tan


Today National Geographic published the results of another ridiculous study based on a tiny pool of people that live in a small selected region, so basically the results I'm about to show you mean nothing, but it's still so much fun! The bottom line of this study shows that women prefer men that...



bitrebels.com


----------

